# wtb mirrolures



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

Im looking for 18mr mirrordine mirrolures black and gold body with a chartreuse head.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Good luck with it. Find them in the 17m and add the weight sticker in the center bottom. This is the designation for it. 
Heavy Dine
18MR-BCH
Sinking Twitchbait
18MR-BCH


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

I work at a tackle shop and cant get them through the dealer. I got four before they became popular. Looks like im just gonna have to put weights on them.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

kingchaser34 said:


> Im looking for 18mr mirrordine mirrolures black and gold body with a chartreuse head.


You have a PM . . .


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Here ye go
http://www.shopmirrolure.com/heavy-dine/heavy-dine-18mr-bch-sinking-twitchbait/18mr-bch-p-236.html


----------

